# Seeking Fly Casters



## Ospreyfly (Sep 25, 2016)

*Bon Secour Bay*

Has anyone fished the marshes on the back side of Ft. Morgan in Bon Secour Bay?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Ospreyfly said:


> Has anyone fished the marshes on the back side of Ft. Morgan in Bon Secour Bay?


Go and fling a fly there! Let us know how it went :shifty:.


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

I do most of the time I head out fishing. Spent quite a bit of time around Ft. Morgan last year and just started heading up Bon Secuor recently. Lots of fun on the fly. Here are some pics from my trip a few weeks back when I took a buddy of mine visiting from Birmingham. It was a off and on rainy morning and I spent most of the time poling or running the trolling motor.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't you know that it's illegal to post fly fishing photos without either:
A) a picture of you holding the fish with the fly rod firmly gripped in your mouth, or 
B) a picture of the fish laid out next to your fly rod & reel with the fly still in the mouth of the fish!!!!

Come on, where's your integrity man!

All jokes aside, that water looks really good and I bet the red was fun to catch! Way to go! I may have to drag the skiff over there one day and explore.


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

60hertz I knew I should have read the memo left on my desk before fishing that day. I will make sure to add some extra flies in the fishes mouth and hold some the other rods I have on the boat in my mouth next time I head out to make up for it. All joking aside I've never cared for the taste of cork in my mouth though.

It is definitely a fun area to poke around in this time of year. Just make sure to have plenty of color combos in your fly box around to find what they like that day and hit the grass hard.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

WilliamDale said:


> I've never cared for the taste of cork in my mouth though.
> 
> It's not the cork that keeps it out of mouth :no:. For me if it's posted here I'm good with it was on the fly! Nice fish WilliamDale.:thumbsup:


----------

